# To stabilize the meringue



## lkklow (May 15, 2011)

Are egg white powder and cream of tartar work as same to stabilize the meringue?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

No egg white powder as you call it, is powdered albumin or simply egg white dehydrated.   Where tartar is a combo of chemicals that in most cases stops what is known as crystalzation of a product, mostly sugar, Most stabilizers are forms of gums or starches that hold the molecules of the mass together. Guava, tapioca starch , modified corntarch etc.


----------



## lkklow (May 15, 2011)

i got one macaroon recipe which ask for egg white powder. Our kitchen do not have egg white powder then the chef replace with cream of tartar. So i wonder is egg white powder also work as a stabilizer.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If you add a lot of egg white powder it will make the meringue stronger and stiffer, but it is not classified as a stabilizer.


----------



## lkklow (May 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot, i have got what i want.


----------

